# Is Vibration Killing Enterprise Disk Performance?



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/bad-bad-bad-vibrations/896



> A limited study
> In a paper presented at the USENIX SustainIT 10 conference Julian Turner reported on limited tests of a prototype anti-vibration rack. The AVR-1000 is made of engineered carbon fiber composite designed to dissipate vibration across a wide frequency range.
> 
> His observations included these:
> ...


.


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

That's really cool.
Wonder if we'll eventually see this in high-end cases.

what about rubber washers?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

That is great... now when can I get this for my home PC chassis?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The AVR-1000 for everything else there is Mastercard.

.


----------

